# HED Belgium + rim won't fit EVO Red 2013 - offset far to right



## warx (Aug 29, 2012)

This is really strange. Been running a 25c Gatorskin on the OEM Equippe wheel for a while plenty of clearance although it runs closer to chain stay. The new HED Belgium rim runs way to close to the chain stay. I reversed it to check the dish and it is built correctly centered. 6.5mm clearance on the left. 1.5mm clearance on the right.

I don't know if this model frame is asymmetrical or not. It looks like the tire is centered. When I fit my new tire (TriComp 25c) it rubs. Plenty of clearance to the seat tube though. 

Here is the offset: 








On first install it also did not sit properly in the dropouts because of a bump on the left side. This made it offset at the brakes too. Forcing the axle to the depth of the dropout (past the bump in the pic) corrected that.








They are wide rims and I could try the new TriComp tire on my old rim. Just seems odd to me to be that close.


----------



## warx (Aug 29, 2012)

I solved this situation. After it checked out at the dealer store (using the Park Tool ***-2) for centerline centered-ness I was still convinced the wheel was angled so made my own "tool" to measure. It was 8mm out at the front of the bike (which is 0.46 degrees). 

No-one was going to be allowed to tell me what the right solution was so I just did it. I filed the dropout (**) on the right to allow the axle to slip forward 0.5mm and be straight. Everything solved. Clearance for tire, wheel is straight. No fibers exposed. Very little material removed so no weakening. 

You can see the slightly enlarged dropout here:








And how I measured the straightness of the wheel to the frame:








** In no way am I advocating that anyone attempt this (says my legal-side)


----------

